# Network connected display security concern



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not sure how reliable the information is, but it might be worth monitoring traffic on home networks...

http://arstechnica.com/security/201...extends-to-home-networks-second-blogger-says/


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmm...interesting article. It makes me wonder how many other connected devices are sharing files from home media servers. This will indeed call for some cautionary measures in my home theater!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This would not be good! Big Brother/1984 is starting to really take off. :rolleyesno:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Wireshark is the packet sniffer that was reportedly used in case anyone wants to monitor their own. It is freeware that has been around a while and used by lots of network tech from what I understand.


----------

